# Bunny Love



## Daffy (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been messing around with photobucket and put together the canned love story of Kaiser &amp; Blackie .... Awwww:heart:



http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l87/bbelle39/?action=view&amp;current=1176927267.pbw

They we're really funny to watch. Kaiser would stretch andmove a little bit closer.., reminds me a bit of being a teenager.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 18, 2007)

Aww, so cute!

Good job on the slideshow. 

I like the pic where they're on opposite ends of the sofa. They looka married couplehaving a tiff!


----------



## iluvmybuns (Apr 19, 2007)

Ahh!! So cute!!!


----------



## tinac (Apr 19, 2007)

Here are my 2 lovebirds, thumper and bambi. Theyhave got on since very first meeting and ithink it was the best thing iever did, getting thumper a friend  The are so lovely to watch, ijsut caught them alseep and thumper was lying with his head on bambisback


----------



## Daffy (Apr 20, 2007)

They are lovely!! I like the names tooIts great when they hit it off straight away. Our two likedone another well enough, there was just a bit of a " discussion " as towho was top bun.., nothing violent, more a war of wills as to who wasgoing to lick first


----------



## tinac (Apr 20, 2007)

Bambi was already named when i got her but itwas funny cos wheni said i had a rabbit called thumper they said thatswhat they wanted to call her but thought it was a little cliche swonamed her after bambi the deer lol They still hump each otherevery now and then but i think bambi just lets thumper think hes theboss lol


----------



## Becknutt (Apr 20, 2007)

Sooooo cute. I can't wait to get Floppy a girliefriend. I love the slideshow!


----------

